# This confirms Lyft is stealing tips and punishing drivers



## tomboy (Jan 28, 2020)

Warning to all ride share drivers. I am a driver of over a 1000 rides. I have noticed a trend. Anytime I "act up" according to Lyft, which means having a low cancellation percentage, cancelling a few rides due to safety concerns or the system automatically choosing another passenger for me after I accepted a ride going to pax and doing other things. I notice Lyft puts me offline. I check the Lyft pax app and I don't see my car there. Then I start to notice something fishy. On some days I can have 15 to 20 rides and more than half will tip. On other days where I sense I picked up tipable paxs I can have none. I know many drivers complained about paxs saying they would tip n never do. Well yesterday I pick up a old friend of mine. He said he would tip. I know this man for over 10 years..he is not a liar. Wake up today no tip. Call him and explain to him I suspect Lyft is taking my tips and I want to make sure, he sends me the mail
It's a damn 6 dollar too. Guess what...... Nothing. I suspect they are indeed stealing it. This confirms.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

tomboy said:


> Warning to all ride share drivers. I am a driver of over a 1000 rides. I have noticed a trend. Anytime I "act up" according to Lyft, which means having a low cancellation percentage, cancelling a few rides due to safety concerns or the system automatically choosing another passenger for me after I accepted a ride going to pax and doing other things. I notice Lyft puts me offline. I check the Lyft pax app and I don't see my car there. Then I start to notice something fishy. On some days I can have 15 to 20 rides and more than half will tip. On other days where I sense I picked up tipable paxs I can have none. I know many drivers complained about paxs saying they would tip n never do. Well yesterday I pick up a old friend of mine. He said he would tip. I know this man for over 10 years..he is not a liar. Wake up today no tip. Call him and explain to him I suspect Lyft is taking my tips and I want to make sure, he sends me the mail
> It's a damn 6 dollar too. Guess what...... Nothing. I suspect they are indeed stealing it. This confirms.


Does it, though? Just because your friend said he tipped you $6, doesn't mean he did. I'd ask him for a screenshot - tell him you want to submit it to Lyft and ask them what the deal is. Maybe he lied to save face...or maybe Lyft really did take it (or just hasn't paid it out yet).

It's also possible that Lyft somehow knows you two have a connection and are holding it while they investigate whether they should deactivate you. I *think* Uber considers this fraud...but, I could be totally making that up...not sure...&#129315;


----------



## Stefan Dj. (Feb 13, 2016)

Why would you drive your friend via app and give lyft money?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tomboy said:


> Warning to all ride share drivers. I am a driver of over a 1000 rides. I have noticed a trend. Anytime I "act up" according to Lyft, which means having a low cancellation percentage, cancelling a few rides due to safety concerns or the system automatically choosing another passenger for me after I accepted a ride going to pax and doing other things. I notice Lyft puts me offline. I check the Lyft pax app and I don't see my car there. Then I start to notice something fishy. On some days I can have 15 to 20 rides and more than half will tip. On other days where I sense I picked up tipable paxs I can have none. I know many drivers complained about paxs saying they would tip n never do. Well yesterday I pick up a old friend of mine. He said he would tip. I know this man for over 10 years..he is not a liar. Wake up today no tip. Call him and explain to him I suspect Lyft is taking my tips and I want to make sure, he sends me the mail
> It's a damn 6 dollar too. Guess what...... Nothing. I suspect they are indeed stealing it. This confirms.


Good job figuring it out. Same thing was posted yesterday except driver got pop up saying he got a tip but it never appeared.

If a driver's been driving more than a few months they should know they're tip ratio.


----------



## tomboy (Jan 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Does it, though? Just because your friend said he tipped you $6, doesn't mean he did. I'd ask him for a screenshot - tell him you want to submit it to Lyft and ask them what the deal is. Maybe he lied to save face...or maybe Lyft really did take it (or just hasn't paid it out yet).
> 
> It's also possible that Lyft somehow knows you two have a connection and are holding it while they investigate whether they should deactivate you. I *think* Uber considers this fraud...but, I could be totally making that up...not sure...&#129315;


I did I have the email with the total. The last part is impossible. What type fraud could we have committed? Do you think Lyft minister ever ride for fraud as it happening. My tips usually post right away but on some days when they don't and they come n the next day I suspect the system is taking its time in figuring out what to give and what to take. There must be some type of bug installed by a secret developer. Things don't add up. I know many paxs don't tip but I swear I think they activate the bug when we act up.



Stefan Dj. said:


> Why would you drive your friend via app and give lyft money?


 Random ride in the part of town he works. I live a few blocks from him. I told him to call me if he ever needs a ride but he barely takes a Lyft.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

tomboy said:


> I did I have the email with the total. The last part is impossible. What type fraud could we have committed? Do you think Lyft minister ever ride for fraud as it happening. My tips usually post right away but on some days when they don't and they come n the next day I suspect the system is taking its time in figuring out what to give and what to take. There must be some type of bug installed by a secret developer. Things don't add up. I know many paxs don't tip but I swear I think they activate the bug when we act up.


I never quite understood why driving a friend would be an issue, unless maybe money laundering?

I don't know that Lyft stealing tips would be a smart way to punish drivers for their behavior (as they are likely audited for things like that). I do, however, believe both Uber and Lyft try to punish drivers in other ways (like putting you in time out, giving you bad rides, etc).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tomboy said:


> My tips usually post right away but on some days when they don't and they come n the next day I suspect the system is taking its time in figuring out what to give and what to take.


You're crazy.

there are cut off times.

processing times.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

tomboy said:


> Warning to all ride share drivers. I am a driver of over a 1000 rides. I have noticed a trend. Anytime I "act up" according to Lyft, which means having a low cancellation percentage, cancelling a few rides due to safety concerns or the system automatically choosing another passenger for me after I accepted a ride going to pax and doing other things. I notice Lyft puts me offline. I check the Lyft pax app and I don't see my car there. Then I start to notice something fishy. On some days I can have 15 to 20 rides and more than half will tip. On other days where I sense I picked up tipable paxs I can have none. I know many drivers complained about paxs saying they would tip n never do. Well yesterday I pick up a old friend of mine. He said he would tip. I know this man for over 10 years..he is not a liar. Wake up today no tip. Call him and explain to him I suspect Lyft is taking my tips and I want to make sure, he sends me the mail
> It's a damn 6 dollar too. Guess what...... Nothing. I suspect they are indeed stealing it. This confirms.


Im convinced Lyft steals tips too, as I've watched people submit in front of me and I've never gotten it. Yeah, maybe they ended up not having the money in their account, but I prefer to err on the conspiracy theory side.

That being said, a few tips that were over $5 did take a couple days to go through. I assume Lyft wanted to verify the customer hadn't made a mistake.

If it doesn't show up soon, let us know and I'll wrap some torches while you hand out pitchforks, so we can mob on em.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

If your in a area that has a lot of other drivers you may or may not show up in the rider app, only so many cars will show up there and if there are too many you car won’t always show up. As for getting calls Lyft is spotty sometimes and I have days where I don’t get a lot of Lyft calls and I rarely cancel so I don’t think your on a time out, and as for stealing tips if they are then post your ride and his receipt showing he tipped. Proof is what you need to post on tip stealing, otherwise there is nothing for anyone else to go on


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

This needs to be brought to court until a third party is finally bought in to handle all of the financials for both platforms.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Why the Eff are you guys still driving for Lyft? 

I don't know who's more pathetic. Drivers or Lyft. Hmmm... I'm going with Drivers being more pathetic!


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

yeah b/c Uber is so much better, lol


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Who to say if a pax is nice and tips $10,lyfy doesn't randomly give the driver $5 or $3, Many people don't tip,so a fare under $30 most drivers would be happy w a $3 dollar tip. Lyft could take a dollar from a $5 dollar tip,who to know.

I was talking to this guy who does door dash on the weekends. He said he gets an ex military guy who always tips $10. Even if the order is small. One day he got him on a double, the tip only showed 4$. He asked the guy and called door dash. O much be a glitch they told him.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I had someone who said they tipped while I was getting their luggage out of the car, and it took 3 days for me to get it.
Either your tip will come soon, or he didn't tip you. An "old" friend of mine is not a "current" friend of mine.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

some coder watched office space one too many times.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

NicFit said:


> If your in a area that has a lot of other drivers you may or may not show up in the rider app, only so many cars will show up there and if there are too many you car won't always show up. As for getting calls Lyft is spotty sometimes and I have days where I don't get a lot of Lyft calls and I rarely cancel so I don't think your on a time out, and as for stealing tips if they are then post your ride and his receipt showing he tipped. Proof is what you need to post on tip stealing, otherwise there is nothing for anyone else to go on


Proof is what you need? WRONG!
I have an email where Lyft admits this is an issue and says "we are aware of this problem and our engineers are working on it" after I showed them "proof" and I posted the Lyft email a year ago.



Illini said:


> I had someone who said they tipped while I was getting their luggage out of the car, and it took 3 days for me to get it.
> Either your tip will come soon, or he didn't tip you. An "old" friend of mine is not a "current" friend of mine.


This is pure speculation by someone that is not an engineer, it hadn't happened to them, therefore it must not be true.

No wonder drivers will never unite. It's bad enough pax & Lyft are against drivers. Other drivers that take a position as if it's a fact are clueless and people are seeking advice sometimes but given improper information.



ABQuber said:


> Im convinced Lyft steals tips too, as I've watched people submit in front of me and I've never gotten it. Yeah, maybe they ended up not having the money in their account, but I prefer to err on the conspiracy theory side.
> 
> That being said, a few tips that were over $5 did take a couple days to go through. I assume Lyft wanted to verify the customer hadn't made a mistake.
> 
> If it doesn't show up soon, let us know and I'll wrap some torches while you hand out pitchforks, so we can mob on em.


Precisely. I watched pax gave me a $6.00 tip. Lyft only posted $1.00.
I went back to the pax at restaurant I dropped him off at showed him the 1.00 tip.
He showed me his phone showing "$6.00 tip to driver". I took screenshot to Lyft and that is when Lyft admitted they were aware of the "problem" and were dumb enough to email they were aware of it. I payed this also.

People need to STFU just because something hasn't happened to them. Maybe, just maybe they're in a market where the wholesale theft of tips isn't a thing yet. I'm here to tell you, it's coming.



Defensive Driver said:


> Why the Eff are you guys still driving for Lyft?
> 
> I don't know who's more pathetic. Drivers or Lyft. Hmmm... I'm going with Drivers being more pathetic!


Agree. Here is the email from Lyft acknowledging they are AWARE of "missing"
tips.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SharingMyRidres said:


> yeah b/c Uber is so much better, lol


 Uber is not much better, no one said they were. I've said it before, anyone doing ridesharing as a means of taking care of the bills 100% & has no other means of generating revenue is "special" even if they are in the 20% club which I was.

Uber taking only 20% but lowering rates was still a dealbreaker for me so I hope people consider having a plan to eventually delete ridesharing apps altogether. They deserve better.


----------



## tomboy (Jan 28, 2020)

Defensive Driver said:


> Why the Eff are you guys still driving for Lyft?
> 
> I don't know who's more pathetic. Drivers or Lyft. Hmmm... I'm going with Drivers being more pathetic!


Stop acting like your part of the space crew going to Mars with your exclusive Uber ticket. Uber ain't any better for drivers. I am quitting in 2 weeks. This is only a part time gig for me. I agree. Many drivers should not work full time. This isn't a full time job.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Well, DoorDash was applying tips to the minimum fare guarantee, maybe Lyft is doing that too.

One could assume that any tip collection that is not passed on 100% could eventually result in Class-Action. We would then all receive $18 cash and several coupons for half off our next Lyft ride. The lawyers would rake in $40 million or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Well, DoorDash was applying tips to the minimum fare guarantee, maybe Lyft is doing that too.
> 
> One could assume that any tip collection that is not passed on 100% could eventually result in Class-Action. We would then all receive $18 cash and several coupons for half off our next Lyft ride. The lawyers would rake in $40 million or so.


That's true! DD stopped doing that, though, right?


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

tomboy said:


> Stop acting like your part of the space crew going to Mars with your exclusive Uber ticket. Uber ain't any better for drivers. I am quitting in 2 weeks. This is only a part time gig for me. I agree. Many drivers should not work full time. This isn't a full time job.


Never said any Rideshare was good. People should be ashamed of themselves for giving their life away to Rideshare. I'm ashamed of myself as well for driving part-time. But I know it's a temporary thing. I got other things lined up and I'm still young. I also drive Taxi. I would drive Taxi full-time on temporary basis. Life is good.

You're a new member and you're quitting in 2 weeks. Yea, OK! Go tell Dara to shove it! You Uber Rat troll!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Claiming Lyft is stealing your tips is equivalent to a kid saying,”teacher is giving me more homework than the other kids.”


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tomboy said:


> I did I have the email with the total.


Please post a screenshot of your friend's receipt that shows he tipped $6


IR12 said:


> Precisely. I watched pax gave me a $6.00 tip. Lyft only posted $1.00.
> I went back to the pax at restaurant I dropped him off at showed him the 1.00 tip.
> He showed me his phone showing "$6.00 tip to driver". I took screenshot to Lyft and that is when Lyft admitted they were aware of the "problem" and were dumb enough to email they were aware of it. I payed this also.
> 
> People need to STFU just because something hasn't happened to them. Maybe, just maybe they're in a market where the wholesale theft of tips isn't a thing yet. I'm here to tell you, it's coming.


I'd like to know if pax are able to rescind or change their tips after entering it into their app. If they can, that would cause me to suspect that many of the pax who make a point of "showing" the driver they're entering the tip into the app are doing it to con the driver into giving them a 5-star rating. After the ride, they promptly rescind or reduce the tip.

In more than 2 years of driving I've never had a pax show me they were entering the tip into their app.

I have no doubt both companies would steal tips if they thought they could get away with it and the logistics involved made it worth doing.

If these companies are stealing tips, we're talking about huge sums of money being stolen.

If you have proof you should contact the media right away.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Stefan Dj. said:


> Why would you drive your friend via app and give lyft money?


Yea. We need screen shots


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

First, threads such as this with proof of tip stealing should be showcased over and above some of the silly threads that show up in Popular Topics and as headliners.

Second, even U/L cannot be this stupid. It may turn out that it is not "Lyft" or "Uber" stealing tips, but rather an employee(s) of Lyft or Uber. Someone(s) on the programming staff could pretty easily add some code to randomly diverts tip charges into another account. Management could easily be clueless as to it happening. Tip skimming. Probably the hardest theft to spot!

Think about it. If you are low paid U/L developer with less than perfect ethics...


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Claiming Lyft is stealing your tips is equivalent to a kid saying,"teacher is giving me more homework than the other kids."


But what about THIS?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

IR12 said:


> But what about THIS?


I was wrong and I'm going to reexamine my life choices and the people I associate with.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Claiming Lyft is stealing your tips is equivalent to a kid saying,"teacher is giving me more homework than the other kids."


So what about the people with proof what is that equivalent to?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They don’t steal tips... can a malfunction happen?? Yes
You really think that 99% of the tips goes to the drivers , then they decide to steal 1% of the tips from Larry in Utah, Kirk in Montana and Jose from LA?😁 BOD meeting, and they devise a plan to steal 2$ from select few drivers 😁
Do they manipulate pings? Yes
Do they manipulate surge? Yes
Do they take extra $ from the pax and give you just miles + time ? Yes😁 do they steal tips? Nope, not on purpose 👍
100% system does not exist 
Your plane can go down 😁
Your phone can crash😁
Your TSLA can have issues 😁
So expect glitches in life👍


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> So what about the people with proof what is that equivalent to?


Then show me the proof. I will be the sole arbiter on its veracity!

There will be no arguments. Hip-ba-ba-ba!


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Well, DoorDash was applying tips to the minimum fare guarantee, maybe Lyft is doing that too.
> 
> One could assume that any tip collection that is not passed on 100% could eventually result in Class-Action. We would then all receive $18 cash and several coupons for half off our next Lyft ride. The lawyers would rake in $40 million or so.


Of course why would it ever work in the drivers favor ?
Even when you kinda "win" with rideshare you lose


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Lyft passengers can tip?


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Lyft passengers can tip?


Lol


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> They don't steal tips... can a malfunction happen?? Yes
> You really think that 99% of the tips goes to the drivers , then they decide to steal 1% of the tips from Larry in Utah, Kirk in Montana and Jose from LA?&#128513; BOD meeting, and they devise a plan to steal 2$ from select few drivers &#128513;
> Do they manipulate pings? Yes
> Do they manipulate surge? Yes
> ...


This is obviously Cold Fusion's burner account.


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

tomboy said:


> Warning to all ride share drivers. I am a driver of over a 1000 rides. I have noticed a trend. Anytime I "act up" according to Lyft, which means having a low cancellation percentage, cancelling a few rides due to safety concerns or the system automatically choosing another passenger for me after I accepted a ride going to pax and doing other things. I notice Lyft puts me offline. I check the Lyft pax app and I don't see my car there. Then I start to notice something fishy. On some days I can have 15 to 20 rides and more than half will tip. On other days where I sense I picked up tipable paxs I can have none. I know many drivers complained about paxs saying they would tip n never do. Well yesterday I pick up a old friend of mine. He said he would tip. I know this man for over 10 years..he is not a liar. Wake up today no tip. Call him and explain to him I suspect Lyft is taking my tips and I want to make sure, he sends me the mail
> It's a damn 6 dollar too. Guess what...... Nothing. I suspect they are indeed


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

tomboy said:


> Warning to all ride share drivers. I am a driver of over a 1000 rides. I have noticed a trend. Anytime I "act up" according to Lyft, which means having a low cancellation percentage, cancelling a few rides due to safety concerns or the system automatically choosing another passenger for me after I accepted a ride going to pax and doing other things. I notice Lyft puts me offline. I check the Lyft pax app and I don't see my car there. Then I start to notice something fishy. On some days I can have 15 to 20 rides and more than half will tip. On other days where I sense I picked up tipable paxs I can have none. I know many drivers complained about paxs saying they would tip n never do. Well yesterday I pick up a old friend of mine. He said he would tip. I know this man for over 10 years..he is not a liar. Wake up today no tip. Call him and explain to him I suspect Lyft is taking my tips and I want to make sure, he sends me the mail
> It's a damn 6 dollar too. Guess what...... Nothing. I suspect they are indeed stealing it. This confirms.


okkayyy... now where is the confirmation of Lyft stealing tips?


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

tomboy said:


> Warning to all ride share drivers. I am a driver of over a 1000 rides. I have noticed a trend. Anytime I "act up" according to Lyft, which means having a low cancellation percentage, cancelling a few rides due to safety concerns or the system automatically choosing another passenger for me after I accepted a ride going to pax and doing other things. I notice Lyft puts me offline. I check the Lyft pax app and I don't see my car there. Then I start to notice something fishy. On some days I can have 15 to 20 rides and more than half will tip. On other days where I sense I picked up tipable paxs I can have none. I know many drivers complained about paxs saying they would tip n never do. Well yesterday I pick up a old friend of mine. He said he would tip. I know this man for over 10 years..he is not a liar. Wake up today no tip. Call him and explain to him I suspect Lyft is taking my tips and I want to make sure, he sends me the mail
> It's a damn 6 dollar too. Guess what...... Nothing. I suspect they are indeed stealing it. This confirms.


Ok my friend, I drove for Lyft and still drive for Uber, I deactivated my Lyft account. Reasons were, not paying enough to the drivers. I bought my car brand new 06/21/19 only had 17 miles, now it has 33,450. I make payments, I also have commercial insurance, besides my maintenance costs. Here's a smart one, no cash tip give pax 3 or 4, pax act stupid 1 or 2, slamming your doors, highly disrespectful. Pax who say they will tip on the app, never do!! I will call their bluff! Tip me before you get out of my car! 6 times out of 10 it works. Pax are paying skateboard prices for limo service. If I get a grocery run, 9 times out 10, the a**holes push their cart fully loaded up to my car, and get in the back seat. I have previously opened the trunk with trunk latch. They expect me to load up their crap, wrong!! I put the car in drive. Uber doesn't pay me to put their crap in my trunk! I don't care about my ratings.Rider's will always find something to b*tch about!! I have over 6500 trips with Uber. Drove cab for 12 years prior.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Second, even U/L cannot be this stupid. It may turn out that it is not "Lyft" or "Uber" stealing tips, but rather an employee(s) of Lyft or Uber. Someone(s) on the programming staff could pretty easily add some code to randomly diverts tip charges into another account. Management could easily be clueless as to it happening. Tip skimming. Probably the hardest theft to spot!
> 
> Think about it. If you are low paid U/L developer with less than perfect ethics...


I had three friends who tried this with a company they constantly suffered under callous management, especially the smarmy vice president whom they all hated. Anyway they decided to infect the companies accounting system with a computer virus designed to divert fractions of pennies into a bank account. They believe that such transactions are small enough to avoid detection but will result in the accrual of a substantial amount of money over time. Of course there was a bug in the code that caused their virus to steal over $300,000 in only a few days, which is far more conspicuous...

Fortunately the three never got caught because a 4th employee set the whole building on fire and destroyed all evidence of the theft before fleeing to Mexico.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I had three friends who tried this with a company they constantly suffered under callous management, especially the smarmy vice president whom they all hated. Anyway they decided to infect the companies accounting system with a computer virus designed to divert fractions of pennies into a bank account. They believe that such transactions are small enough to avoid detection but will result in the accrual of a substantial amount of money over time. Of course there was a bug in the code that caused their virus to steal over $300,000 in only a few days, which is far more conspicuous...
> 
> Fortunately the three never got caught because a 4th employee set the whole building on fire and destroyed all evidence of the theft before fleeing to Mexico.


You're too late on this one...someone already beat you to it... &#129315;


----------



## Bman101 (Oct 16, 2021)

today I did 119 mile drive for Lyft and only made 112 dollars and I helped the customer leave their tip in the app they left me a 40 dollar tip over all saw their receipt saying they spent 240 dollars so not only did Lyft take half of the fare they took all the tip I’m pissed needless to say won’t be driving for them anymore talking to my lawyer on Monday


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Lyft and uber control all the information/data.Why wouldn't they steal?


----------



## ubernewbie2030 (9 mo ago)

tomboy said:


> I did I have the email with the total. The last part is impossible. What type fraud could we have committed? Do you think Lyft minister ever ride for fraud as it happening. My tips usually post right away but on some days when they don't and they come n the next day I suspect the system is taking its time in figuring out what to give and what to take. There must be some type of bug installed by a secret developer. Things don't add up. I know many paxs don't tip but I swear I think they activate the bug when we act up.
> 
> 
> Random ride in the part of town he works. I live a few blocks from him. I told him to call me if he ever needs a ride but he barely takes a Lyft.


you are right ....UBER is doing the exact same thing.......don't ever doubt your intuition......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Tnasty said:


> Lyft and uber control all the information/data.Why wouldn't they steal?


Because they can do highway robberies we thru app


----------



## Scoop69 (3 mo ago)

tomboy said:


> Warning to all ride share drivers. I am a driver of over a 1000 rides. I have noticed a trend. Anytime I "act up" according to Lyft, which means having a low cancellation percentage, cancelling a few rides due to safety concerns or the system automatically choosing another passenger for me after I accepted a ride going to pax and doing other things. I notice Lyft puts me offline. I check the Lyft pax app and I don't see my car there. Then I start to notice something fishy. On some days I can have 15 to 20 rides and more than half will tip. On other days where I sense I picked up tipable paxs I can have none. I know many drivers complained about paxs saying they would tip n never do. Well yesterday I pick up a old friend of mine. He said he would tip. I know this man for over 10 years..he is not a liar. Wake up today no tip. Call him and explain to him I suspect Lyft is taking my tips and I want to make sure, he sends me the mail
> It's a damn 6 dollar too. Guess what...... Nothing. I suspect they are indeed stealing it. This confirms.


I know for a fact that Lyft steals tip money. I have actually inputted the tip amount for several passengers who were confused about how to use the app. One was 25 dollars of which I only saw 20 and another tip for 10 dollars where I only saw 7 dollars and some change. Lyft is stealing tip money it's not even debatable, it's a fact.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Scoop69 said:


> I know for a fact that Lyft steals tip money. I have actually inputted the tip amount for several passengers who were confused about how to use the app. One was 25 dollars of which I only saw 20 and another tip for 10 dollars where I only saw 7 dollars and some change. Lyft is stealing tip money it's not even debatable, it's a fact.


That's why drivers quitting Uber & Lyft.
Majority of drivers quits average in 7 month . 
It's simply unsustainable and those companies are group of people who are con artists. They scans drivers for iving. They are enjoy doing drivers becomes bankrupt or suicide or killed by murderers. Ask them they tells you straight out . Yes.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's really simple. If you have proof, proof being the customers receipt from the trip showing that they paid X for a tip and your receipt from the trip showing you didn't get that tip, then wait a week to see if there's a mistake, then RUN to your nearest attorney's office (you did opt out of arbitration right?) because you have a gold mine. This would give your attorney enough ammunition to file and request all of the data in discovery. Tip stealing is a serious offense, I doubt that it's anything more than a combination of pax lying, CC declines and/or software screwup.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

They are highly aware that it's hard for us to obtain so called Proof. 
But just call your friend or close families then generate trip request. Accept its trip. Do some trip with him . He put whatever the amount of tips and see you gonna get it Or what not. 
Video all that evidences you gather then post everywhere on social MEDIAS. That's one great solutions of all this.


----------



## ubernewbie2030 (9 mo ago)

YES THEY ARE STEALING TIPS>...for all of you who say this is not happening you are wrong........UBER is stealing tips also and YES THEY GET AWAY WITH IT.....it is VERY HARD to prove......also they are PUNISHING DRIVERS.....I totally BELIEVE yOu the OP.....YOU are right ....they are doing this to you and others of us.....it is horrible......


----------

